# 2017 Caribbean Bee College



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Description

Caribbean Bee College is a four-day event offering training for beekeepers and bee enthusiasts.

November 3rd and 4th will be full days of lectures and hands-on practice of beekeeping techniques. On November 4th you will also have the opportunity to test for the Apprentice certificate of the University of Florida Master Beekeeper Program. Training days will be divided into two tracks:
•Beginner (for those new to bees and beekeeping)
•Advanced (for current beekeepers looking to gain new skills)

Join us before the training days for tours of bee-friendly locales around Barbados that support honey bees and the Caribbean beekeeping industry. 
•November 1st -An evening at the famous Mount Gay rum distillery (www.mountgayrum.com) for the 2017 Caribbean Bee College opening ceremony

•November 2nd -A tour of the Walkers Reserve (ww.walkersreserve.com) and a lecture on bees and pollination.

Schedule (tentative)

Tentative Schedule of CBC 2017

Check back soon for a detailed schedule of course offerings.	

Early Bird discounted tickets are available now until September 1, 2017.

Late registrations after October 20, 2017 will incur additional fees.

Refunds: Attendees can request refunds up to 30 days before the event.

Bee veils and other equipment will be provided for all in-hive courses, however, we encourage you to bring your own veil/suit if you have one. 

Caribbean Bee College Honey Show

Bee College participants are encouraged to participate in the Caribbean Bee College Honey Show. Entry is free! Indicate while registering that you are interested in entering products into the Honey Show and we will send you more information as the event date approaches.

Lodging

There are many options for accomadations nearby the University of the West Indies Cave Hill Campus including:
•Paradise Villas 1(246)424-4581
•Walmer Lodge Apartments 1(246)425-1026
•Melbourne Apartments 1(246)425-1153


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The registration for Caribbean Bee College is open and can be found here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2017-caribbean-bee-college-tickets-34694369794


----------

